# Kabel Deutschland und Netgear Router



## -=TM=- (28. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte zu Kabel Deutschland wechseln. Doch an der Bestellhotline will man mir einen Router für 19,95 aufs Auge binden. Mein Router von Netgear würde nicht kompatibel sein da er sich nicht hardwaremäßig ausschalten läßt 

Ich habe die KabelD Technik angeschrieben und bekam nur:


> Den W-LAN Router den Sie besitzen ist für die Produkte von Kabel Deutschland  nicht zertifiziert. Sie benötigen auf jeden Fall einen neuen Router.


Auf meine Anfrage was für Router passen würden bzw. was die Router erfüllen müssen habe ich noch immer keine Antwort 

Mich wundert auch das die so einfach sagen können "is net" ohne das genaue Modell meines Netgears zu wissen. Denke die Firma Netgear is so "groß" das die doch auch was fürs Kabel im Angebot haben sollten oder ?


----------



## OctoCore (28. März 2009)

Hm. Sollte völlig wurscht sein, was du ans Kabelmodem anschliessen willst, ob einen Router oder den Rechner direkt. Die wollen sich nur Supportanfragen in Verbindung mit Routern sparen, die sie nicht "kennen".


----------



## Klutten (28. März 2009)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, welches allerdings erst im Nachhinein mit der Hotline geklärt wurde. 

Problem:
-> Mein Netgear WGT 634 benötigt zwingend eine 24-Stunden-Trennung
-> Der Router kann diese aber nicht selbst durchführen
-> Kabel Deutschland führt keine Trennung durch
-> Folge - ein Speicherüberlauf am Router, der diesen regelmäßig zum Absturz brachte.

Ich bin jetzt auf einen Linksys WRVS 4400n umgestiegen. Eigentlich ein Business-Router, der mir aber genau die Funktionen bietet, die ich für mein vernetztes Heim benötige.


----------



## OctoCore (28. März 2009)

Ein Router, der zwingend eine 24h-Trennung benötigt? Hm, hört sich eher nach DSL-Modem mit integrierter Routerfunktion an. 
Ein "richtiger" Router sollte eigentlich nicht solchen Einschränkungen unterliegen.


----------



## Klutten (28. März 2009)

@ Octocore
Bevor man über ein Gerät urteilt, sollte man sich dieses ruhig mal näher anschauen, was angesichts des Alters leider nicht mehr möglich ist. 

Der WGT 634U war ein wirklich genialer Multimedia-Router mit vielen Features, die es vor ~5-6 Jahren so noch nicht gab - genauso wenig wie Kabel-DSL. Zu diesen Zeiten hat man sich anscheinend auf die übliche Praxis der 24h-Trennung verlassen, als man die Firmware programmiert hat.


----------



## OctoCore (28. März 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> @ Octocore
> Bevor man über ein Gerät urteilt, sollte man sich dieses ruhig mal näher anschauen, was angesichts des Alters leider nicht mehr möglich ist.



Völlig richtig. Deshalb habe ich ja auch kein Urteil gefällt.
Allerdings war ich inzwischen mal auf der entsprechenden Netgear-Seite und habe mir das Gerät angesehen. Es ist tatsächlich ein DSL-unabhängiger Router, ein normaler Router (mal unabhängig von seinen Komfortfunktionen) für ein (Heim-)Netzwerk. Und er braucht seine tägliche Trennung, obwohl er so erstmal nichts mit DSL am Hut hat? Sehr merkwürdig.
Aber egal.
Trotzdem ist meine Empfehlung an den Threadersteller, es einfach darauf ankommen zu lassen. Falls der vorhandene WLAN-Router nicht funktionieren sollte (was für einer das auch sein mag, das Modell wurde ja nicht genannt), kann man immer noch umsteigen. Denn die Aussage des Supports, dass es zwingend eins der von ihnen angebotenen Geräte sein muss, ist nichts wert, wenn sie auch nicht wissen, was für ein Gerät vorhanden ist.

Update: Um mal Namen zu nennen, ein stinknormaler Netgear WGR 614 funktioniert problemfrei an einem Motorola/ScientificAtlanta-EPC2203-Kabelmodem.


----------



## -=TM=- (28. März 2009)

Also zur Zeit hab ich nen Netgear WGR614v7. Werte mal schauen ob er diese Trennfunktion hat.

Hab auch mal ein wenig gegoogled: Der verkaufte Router von KabelD ist ein DLink


----------



## Adrenalize (28. März 2009)

Also theoretisch sollte das doch gehen, jeden halbwegs modernen Router mit integriertem DSL-Modem sollte man an ein externes Modem hängen können. Die T-Com hängt bei VDSL z.B. auch nur ihren ADSL2+ Router hinten dran ans VDSL-Modem.
Ein Kumpel von mir nutzt immer Doppelrouter, den T-Com Kasten einfach als Modem und dahinter nen D-Link Gaming-Router. Dabei nutzt er nichtmal Wlan, aber ihm sind die Herstellermodelle alle zu popelig.

Frag doch evtl. auch mal bei Netgear an bzw. RTFM, ob das Ding einen Uplink Port hat oder etwas in der art für den Anschluss externer Modems. Bzw. schau mal bei Ebay, ob da Leute den Kabelrouter verhökern (wäre ein Hinweis, dass es auch mit anderen geht), dann kannst du das Risiko eingehen und bei Nichterfolg immer noch das olle Kabelmodem in der bucht schießen, evtl. sogar billiger. 

PS: Netgear is the evil Suxx0r, ist aber nur meine Meinung, hab da so eine Shininh-Beziehung zu einer NG Wlankarte.


----------



## harl.e.kin (28. März 2009)

Er muss halt die Konfiguration über DHCP unterstützen. Nicht falsch verstehen nicht für Lan sondern für den WAN Port. Is dem nich der Fall is der Router nich kabeltauglich!


----------



## -=TM=- (30. März 2009)

so KabelD ist heute mit Infos rumgekommen:



> Der WLAN-Router muss Euro-DOCSIS zertifiziert sein.
> Derzeit bieten wir bei der Internet- & Telefonpaket-Bestellung über das Internet gratis einen WLAN-Router des Herstellers D-Link an [DIR-615 (N)
> (Geschwindigkeit bis zu 300 Mbit/s)]


----------



## Adrenalize (30. März 2009)

Das heißt sie leifern kein Kabelmodem mehr dazu sondern nur für lau bzw. gegen aufpreis einen Router mit integr. Modem?
Dann musst du wohl wirklich ihren Kasten nehmen. solltest aber trotzdem noch einen eigenen Router dahinter klemmen können. Nehme doch schwer an dass der D-Link auch im Bridge-Betrieb geht ohne selber zu routen.


----------



## -=TM=- (31. März 2009)

Öhm, da der Router ja nur gegen aufpreis oder online erhältlich ist, sollte es auch so gehen. Sprich Kabelmodem ist dabei nur der Rest ist mein Problem.

Ich hab mal Netgear angeschrieben wie die das sehen. Bin mal gespannt


----------



## Adrenalize (31. März 2009)

Kannst du irgendwie Rausbekommen, welchen Ausgang das Kabelmodem hat? Vielleicht hat das Ding ja so ne Art LAN Interface an das man einfach einen separaten Router anschließen kann. Router ohne eingebautes Modem haben ja meist einen Uplink-Port, wo man ein separates Modem etc. anhängen kann.


----------



## -=TM=- (31. März 2009)

wüßte net wie ich das rausbekommen soll. Ich möchte zum Juni wechseln und bin jetzt am schauen wohin und was ich alles brauche. Bis jetzt war ja KabelD mein Favorit, aber ich bin stündlich weniger davon begeistert 

morgen werd ich erst mal schauen ob das Angebot zu 22,95€ überhaupt noch giltet. Sollte es wieder 29,95 kosten ist KabelD eh kein Thema mehr


----------



## harl.e.kin (31. März 2009)

also zur Zeit sollte ein Kabelmodem von Thomson geliefert werden dieses hat n ganz normales LAN Interface. Der Router muss, wie ich schon erwähnt hatte, die Konfigurationsdaten per DHCP bekommen, wenn er das kann, gehts auch mit KD. Kannste ganz einfach kontrollieren, indem du auf deinen Router zugreifst, da müsste ein Auswahlfeld sein, in der Konfiguration, wo du einstellen kannst was du nutzen willst. Bei mir sind das DHCP (automatische Konfiguration), PPPoE (DSL), PP2P, L2TP (tunneling protokolle für VPNs) und Statische IP. Dein Router muss also das erste können!


----------

